# Javac *.java führt in dos-modus zu "Zugriff Verweigert&



## Kretsche (19. Nov 2006)

Hallo.....ich habe folgendes problem, werde es mal so kurz wie möglich erklären, 


ich schreibe über editor eine test.java datei...z.b. "hello world" beim versuch es über die commandline zu kompilieren per javac test.java, gibt er mir nur "Zugriff  verweigert" aus.....es wird auch kein class-file erstellt....woran kann es liegen, habe an schreibschutz der test.java gedacht, ist aber nicht, path ist gesetzt auf java-jdk verzeichnis.....


also bin ratlos, genau wie viele andere, die versuchten mir zu helfen. ich bekomme bloß ein grosses Zeitdefizit, da ich pro woche einige übungen machen mus, es aber an meinem rechner net möglich ist.


Grüsse


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2006)

Vermutlich hast du kein SChreibrecht in dem Ordner in den die .class geschrieben werden soll.


----------



## Kretsche (21. Nov 2006)

Naja , 1. habe mehrere ordner versucht....ohne erfolg...aber hat ja nicht direkt was mit der schreibberechtigung zutun, 
2. Wie kann ich mir die geben (schreibberechtigung)?

thx erstmal


----------



## kretsche (21. Nov 2006)

oh....warte war etwas verpeilt....schreibschutz bin ich gerade am rausnehmen...laufe dann noch mal einen test!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

Woher soll ich denn wissen auf welchem System und in welcher Umgebung du dich bewegst.
Großrechner? Uninetz? Desktop? Taschenrechner?
Linux? Windows? OS-X? Solaris? Zeta? Free-BSD?


----------



## Gast (21. Nov 2006)

ok. es könnte echt daran liegen, was du sagtest, nicht dateischreibschutz, sondern auf ordnerebene, aber ich krieg den schutz net raus, jedesmal wenn ich danach wieder auf ordnereigenschaften gehe, ist der schutz wieder drin....hast du da auch ne lösung am start?

grüsse


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Großrechner? Uninetz? Desktop? Taschenrechner?
> Linux? Windows? OS-X? Solaris? Zeta? Free-BSD?


----------



## Gast (21. Nov 2006)

da er von dos-modus redet geht es hier wohl um windows


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

Oh... im Titel hat's sich versteckt.  :shock: 
Reden wir hier von einem Netzlaufwerk, oder einem lokalen?


----------



## Leroy42a (21. Nov 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da er von dos-modus redet geht es hier wohl um windows



Und was hat ein DOS (= Disk Operating System) unbedingt mit Windows zu tun?

Es gab schon verschiedenste DOS als BillyBoy gerade noch flüssig war.


----------



## Gast (21. Nov 2006)

und was hat Windows = Fenster mit windows zutun?


----------



## Kretsche (22. Nov 2006)

Also es geht um ein lokales laufwerk, aber ich denke es hat was mit der ordnerfreigabe zutun, da jeder ordner mit schreibschutz versehen ist, sich dies zudem auch nicht ändern lässt...werde mal ein paar andere foren durchstöbern, gibt voll eine menge ähnlicher proble.

thx for support


----------



## DocRandom (22. Nov 2006)

Leroy42a hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..nun, da Kretsche in seinem letzten Poste von *Ordern* schreibt, liegt der Verdacht nahe, das es sich zumindst um ein MS - OS handelt.
Denn unter Linux/Unix/Derivative sind das immer noch Verzeichnisse! 

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (22. Nov 2006)

"DOS-Modus"  :autsch:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Nov 2006)

mach mal unter ordneroptionen den haken bei einfache dateifreigabe verwenden weg, und geh dann auf die eigenschaften von dem directory, dann kannste sie setzen


----------



## kretsche (22. Nov 2006)

also...der begriff "einf. dateifreigabe" sagt mir ja etwas, finden tu ich es trotzdem net....also ich befürchte ich komme net ganz drum rum, xp neu zu installen...habe mir ein paar andere foren gegeben, mit dem betreff: ordner schreibgeschützt ....es gibt viele die dasselbe oder ähnlich probs haben, aber keine lösung dafür..... reudig reudig...wenn euch noch etwas einfällt...viell über regedit oder, scheibt bitte. thx 2 all


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Nov 2006)

systemsteuerungen -> ordneroptionen -> einfache dateifreigabe 
-> haken weg

(weiß grad net ob des stimmt, hab grad kein win druff)

nix neuinstallieren


----------

